# Beretta 949 Olympic LR



## charliec53 (Aug 30, 2013)

I inherited the above pistol about a year ago and have been trying to find an extra magazine without any luck. I also need a booklet on how to strip it down to clean it well and have had no luck with that either. Any help would be appreciated.

Charlie C


----------

